# Combining my Passions: Friendship Marquetry.



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Upgrading my Desk Doors*

*Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.



















*The text accompanying* the project post says " I will improve" so I guess the time has come to upgrade those doors. This may become a remodel of the whole desk but for now I'm going to get at the doors. They will be done from the same photograph as the originals but now I'm tracing with inkscape and cutting with my chevalet so I'd better make some noticeable improvement. I will be cutting in classic or piece by piece style, making four copies of which two will make the new doors. I've been doing the tracing an hour or two here and there for a while but just got around to the actual cutting today. Sit back and relax this one may take a while.

*Here are some* photos of about four hours of cutting today. I'm still experimenting with colors and may change my mind if I don't like what I see. That's one of the nice things about classic style. If you don't like the color of one element you can just cut it again out of a different veneer. As all pieces are cut independently, none of the rest of the motif is affected.

*This one shows* the first few pieces cut from some "previously enjoyed" packets I found in the drawer. They are holly, poplar and amaranth (purpleheart). The pattern is on a standard 8 1/2 X 11 page for size reference.










*Some of the* cut pieces in the tray. Although this will be a larger piece than most I've done recently, the pieces are still very small.



















*These are a couple*of new packets, bloodwood and maple. You can see where I have cut pieces from several copies of the pattern and pasted some to the face of each packet.










*This is how far* I got today. I used amaranth for the shaded front of the cabin and bloodwood for the sides …. not sure it works. Also will have to re-cut the cabin sides anyway to orient the grain better but generally I'm not unhappy with the fits and most of the tiny parts are proving do-able.



















*Here's one more* photo. These letters may not appear perfect but they will look good in the context of the completed picture. They are, after all, quite small.










*I'm enjoying this*. I haven't done one of these for a while so I am up for it. ..... Question is … are you??

Thanks for dropping in and please ask questions, comment and don't be afraid to critique.

Later

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Very NICE! ... as usual…

Nice desk setup…


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul. Those letters are tiny, they must be awfully fragile!! I look forward to seeing the finished piece.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


oh my, you are in for a journey on this one Paul… those are some tiny pieces. Off to a great start!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


You've a good eye and hand for the wave patterns, I'd swear they were alive. That's why I like your work.
gene


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


My eyes are not what they used to be and I would have problems seeing things that small! Plus I have extra large hands that would find difficulty picking up these teeny tiny pieces! Yes, I see tweezers, still same problem for me. You are to be commended for your perseverance and dogged dedication to this beautiful art form. It's not for everybody!!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


One word OptiVISOR. Have you figured out how to scale in inkscape? I bought a tablet to try my hand at making some designs but nothing worth using for a project yet. Can't wait to see the new make over.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Your were a craftsman,

Now you are an artisan.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Outstanding Shipwright…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


A definite test of the eyesight. Very nice…!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I agree on the eyesight comments. Those are some awfully small pieces. Each new work of yours is getting more and more challenging. Keep thrilling us with your artistry!

On a sidenote: has anyone ever considered using a paint-by-number picture for the marquetry pattern?

L/W


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


I can't even imagine cutting pieces that small let alone that many.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Cutting the '1' would be the worst. But I'm guessing it is inside a packet during cutting so it is held like that.

Wonderful work. Particularly the new Waves. I'd hate to see you take those doors down though. Maybe transfer them to your shop.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work. Looking forward to following this (no pun intended!) to learn more.
Jim


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Should be exciting. I'll be enjoying this ride…......


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Paul what an upgrade, although I must admit that I do
like the originals. I hope that they are incorporated into 
another project as they are all part of where you are today
Looking forward to the voyage no matter how long it takes
Jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


You have certainly demonstrated the awesome abilities of the Chevalet and it's owner's too Paul. I don't believe a scrollsaw could ever produce such fine details as you have done here. I can see that this will be another masterpiece and even better with your shipwrights eyes. It will be exciting to watch it grow and to see how you do it.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Dang nab it Paul, you are good.
Your projects are so fun to watch, because they are so creative and also it seems like you are having a ball.
Thanks for all the inspiration.

Steve


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Paul, You just keep at it don't you? Your "Friendship" desk will be even more beautiful I know. Those numbers are pretty darn tiny, hard for me to imagine how you can cut them.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


WoWZa Paul. You've got some serious patience, and some serious talent of course.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


We are all craftsmen/women. It is only when we are elevated to the status of Artisan by our peers that we get there. Congratulations on having gotten where you are by affirmation some time ago !


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Paul, Anchor's lifted back… have to sail… still on the run… lot of learning activities again . Thanks as always.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul … I am always ready to see what you are up to! As a matter of fact, having already seen those particular doors … I fail to understand where improvement is needed!, but just knowing you and your quest for challenge, this will be a most interesting blog!!
So friend … Welcome back home! *When will you find a spare moment to visit?!* Your glass is already poured


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


There you go again. You lifted the bar so high quite a while ago, that I calmly sailed under it, but I will
still enjoy watching your work and the wonderful results you get from your skill and patience. Thank you 
for sharing and inspiring us.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Just love viewing your creations Paul, & better still when you give us the story behind & the WIP shots.
Man they are small letters as well as the other detail pieces, true craftsmanship is a rare gift indeed 
Pete


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Paul;
You keep raising the bar and I haven't yet got over the first one. I always enjoy everything you post and am looking forward to the next ones.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Wow, great work Paul! It already looked good but the upgrade is going to amazing.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


As an avid sailor myself I think what you have done is fantastic. I am thinking the same type of doors for my tool cabinet in my shop but with clipper ships.

I think you have inspired me to move forward on my now 8 year ongoing project. Thank you!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be late answering questions.

*Erwin* I have only met two people with bigger hands than mine, but they still handle tweezers OK.

*Bob*, No Optivisor anymore I just use strong reading glasses. When I stand up if I don't take them off, I run into things.
I hand trace in inkscape and then scale to whatever size I want in "document properties".

*L/W* I've thought of paint by numbers but too many too small pieces for me.

*Rance*, Yes they were cut in a packet.

Thanks for the kind comments. I was going to glue these right up over the old ones but now you are all making me feel bad about that. ... maybe a new shop cabinet…


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


I wish I had half your motivation!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Upgrading my Desk Doors*
> 
> *Back in 2009 *when my "woodworking as a hobby" life was just getting started I became interested in veneering and marquetry. Problem was I knew nothing about marquetry so I used a set of router bushings made for inlaying and adapted a style of marquetry cutting with them. One of my early projects was a couple of doors for a new desk to fit a little nook in my home office.
> 
> ...


Oh my, if I only had 1/2 of your patience and talent. This will be amazing to watch.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*

*Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........

*"How are they cut"?*

I'm sure that there are some out there who can cut this part on a scroll saw, but I'm certainly not one of them. On the chevalet however, it is quite easy and can be done reasonably quickly with a little practice. It is a little harder though when there's a camera between your face and the cut. This is the setup I used to get a close up view of the cut. You'll have to imagine the camera mounted on the tripod, I had to remove it to take the picture.









*Here's the video of the cut*.






That's it. The chevalet does the work. All I do is sit there and saw. Next up would be ….....

*"How are the tiny pieces handled?"*

Very carefully comes to mind but in reality tweezers are invaluable. I also make use of very sharp dental style picks. The next little video shows the part cut in the last one getting placed in the mockup picture on clear peel and stick paper.
This is the part after placement. The teeny tiny bit I'm playing with at the end of the video is the edge of the cap brim to the right of the rigging wire that will come in later. Now that one is small.










*Here's the video of the placement*.






*That leaves management.* 
In the photo below three copies of each part are placed in a marquetry tray in a more or less "exploded" view.This is essential when you have a lot of parts, particularly when there are similar ones like the port hole parts.










*Working from this* tray you can assemble the pictures on a suitable mounting board. For complex assemblies I like the traditional French method taught at ASFM of sticking the pieces, good side down, on stretched french kraft paper with hot hide glue. For simpler ones, I like the clear sticky film.

In this case, because I'm cutting piece by piece and all pieces are cut independently, I have the opportunity to "preview" the picture and make veneer changes if I wish as I go along. As an example the pin rail around the mast doesn't stand out enough from the cabin front here so I'll likely change it out to a lighter color.
To accomplish this preview I'm using the clear sticky film over the pattern. I can place the pieces good side down (the good sides have paper reinforcing on them) and see the colors. When using this material it's a good idea to keep it covered as it seems to lose it's tack if exposed. In this case I don't want the pieces very well adhered but if I did, pressing it will ramp up the holding power.



















*This is my progress* as of today. I've only been getting a couple of hours a day in the shop ….....yard work, you know.










*Tomorrow I hope* to cut the hull parts. I've chosen a walnut burl in the hope that it will simulate the mottled reflections in the hull paint.
Wish me luck.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Paul,

You make it look SO EASY!

Is the blade supporting the workpiece while you're twisting, etc. & cutting the little pieces?

I see the blade moving all around in the VEE of the Chevy… Is there a word of Caution in there somewhere… or do you just Go For It… like you did?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


I noticed that you went and put that lil "LITTLE microscopic) dot and inserted it where it wanted to go…

Did you have to make sure it was right side up too?

Awesome… My eyes would be going bonkers about now…

All of those lil pieces would be sticking to my thumbs & fingers… Just raising cane.. and getting me FRUSTRATED…

Do you ever get frustrated? Way back when, did you ever get FRUSTRATED?

Thank you.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Paul when is the chevalet DVD coming out ?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Oops!!! ..... Fixed.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


You're a crazy man Paul. Those are some really tiny pieces. Thanks for bringing us into your shop for a closer look though.

I notice you have your blade facing down for your cuts. Do you ever change that? My inclination would be to have it facing up to better see where I'm going. The video was also enlightening as to where you have your blade lying in the 'V' groove. I was guessing it would be closer to the bottom, but if it was there, then the issue of seeing where you're cutting would be worse. Again, thanks for sharing.

This all makes me want to build the benchtop model I drew up and get going.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


*Joe*, You always ask questions . I guess that means you're paying attention.

The workpiece is caught between the grip of the jaws, my hand and the blade and I guess is supported in some degree by all of them, but mostly the jaws.
The packet is free to move around with respect to the vee. As long as you follow the line and keep the packet clamped tightly enough that it doesn't vibrate, you're fine.
Yes, that tiny spec has shape and must go in right side up. It will be easier to place when there's background around it.
Do I get frustrated? .... I could have let the second video play another 90 seconds or so while I tried to place that silly spec perfectly … so yes, a little.

*Richard*, I guess you'll have to ask Patrick that one. 

*Rance*, Insanity is a real asset in marquetry.
You would never use the chevalet with the blade facing up. The weight of the saw frame is what does the cutting. If you were lifting it into the cut it just wouldn't work on a number of levels.
You can cut anywhere in the vee or even above it as long as you have the packet supported enough to prevent vibration.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Very smart filming set-up. Much fun to see you in action Paul. I was watching you cut those small parts thinking that with enough practice I might eventually be able to cut them with my scrollsaw, until seeing that last microscopic piece that is. Your marquetry picture is going to be a sensational when finished. Thanks for taking the time and trouble to share this with us.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Amazing. Simply amazing.

Insanity, huh. Well I guess I got soma dat.

Steve


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Great work. The chevalet appears to allow quite a bit of flexibility for the blade to move around but yet cuts very precisely. Looking forward to see more of your work on this project.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Just amazing Paul.


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Paul, very interesting video, it really helps understanding the technique and how the chevalet works.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Hi Paul … Great videos! I know I don't have the patience for that tiny cutting and piecing together anymore!! This is going to be an awesome work of art!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Paul,

I feel so left out! Videos just aren't an option with dial-up. I wish I could get all the LJs to harass Frontier Telephone for me until they install DSL in my neighborhood. There is so much to learn from people like you.

Thanks for including the still shots for people like me (even though we're probably the only place on earth without high-speed).

L/W


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


It is so amazing to see you in action.
You would laugh big time if you saw me fighting the scrollsaw.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Paul & All… I hope you don't mind answering questions…

... to me… that's a good way of learning something, etc.
... the main objective of the forum… I think…

Your skills continue to just blow me away…

Like that little Dot… Just cutting it out was a real feat requiring a super skill…
(I would have it getting shot out into the room from the tweezers or dropped on the floor where I could NOT find it & have to cut another one, two, or three! I would get FRUSTRATED real FAST)
... let alone messing with tweezers, magnifying glasses, good lighting, glue control, etc. etc. which takes the cake.

Thank you for your help answering questions…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Never a problem Joe.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


I had not noticed are you doing Piece by Piece or Boulle? I would assume Piece by Piece by the way you seem to be putting it togather. Nice job.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Yes Bob, it's piece by piece. I will have four.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


Woza, wish it was later in the day to go out to the shop. It's only 7 am and you make me want to fire up my scroll saw Smile. Great work as always!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


I was wondering how you were cutting with both hands and holding the camera at the same time…now that would be talent  Ingenious set up with the camera mount. I bet Boulle never had to crack that nut.

Great work on this Paul, its already looking fabulous!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Tiny Pieces, Cutting and Management*
> 
> *Whenever I post* one of these blogs people ask how I cut, handle and keep track of the tiny pieces. It's an acquired talent I guess. In my case I use things I've been taught , things I've read and some that I just made up.
> Taking them one at a time the first would be …..........
> ...


This is just crazy…wow…such art!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*

*Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.

*When I ended *the last segment, I mentioned that I was planning to use a walnut burl for the hull in the hope that I could simulate the rippling reflections of the water in the shiny paint. Here's the candidate burl. I happened to have four sequence matched pieces so the four hulls should be identical. I chose the area of the burl carefully to try to best achieve the effect.










*Cutting the tiny pieces* may generate the greater number of comments but lines like the convoluted waterline here are the ones that are the most demanding because a single piece of holly cut separately will have to fit this exactly over its entire length.










*This was my first* look at how the burl was going to work as a reflective surface. I won't know until the depth in the French polish starts to grow how good it is but I'm encouraged by what I can see here. You may judge for yourselves if I've completely lost it on this one.

*The more observant* among you may notice that the waterline doesn't fit the pattern line very well. That's because I refined that part of the drawing and couldn't change the one under the contact paper. All that matters is that the wave foam holly is cut from the same pattern generation as the hull waterline.










*And here is* the holly sea foam, boiling away from the bow and rolling away from the quarter. There will be some sand shading that will enhance this effect and add a third dimension. I'm really pleased with the fits.










*Last picture for today* and you are right up to date with me. There is one area of sail left to go but it is crossed by some ropes and mast lacing so it will be several pieces. It's when you back out to the big picture like this that you realize how foolish you have been to try to include so many tiny details in the first stages. They will likely never be actually observed for themselves but with luck they will add a quality to the whole .










*Thanks for looking in.*

Questions, comments and critiques are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Holy moly, Paul! That's just 100% Wow!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


*They will likely never be actually observed for themselves but with luck they will add a quality to the whole .*
I too wonder why I do little details, that mostly go unnoticed unless pointed out. Id like to think it is just for my own satisfaction, but then I point them out to whom ever is at my audience. You do it, I suppose, because, that's the way it should be done.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Well Paul ,I wish I could and yes the little detail will make the difference in the end .
You may think they go unnoticed but without them it would not have the WOW effect .


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Outstanding, Paul!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see the finished product!!...........Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Your painting is coming along quite nicely.  Thanks for sharing your experiences with us all.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Absolutely Awesome…! such fine detail…


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing the actual artwork before too much longer Paul … lucky me!! The walnut burl is a perfect choice. Should look stunning when the finish hits it!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Paul,

This is going to be really exceptional when finished. The details are outstanding and you've made quick progress.

L/W


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You're still doing it!

Thank you!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


The burl looks perfect on the hull Paul and the picture is really coming alive. The lettering and the holly waves are exceptionally nice. I love the details and I think this will give the picture a lot depth and life. I think it is a little humorous that you are working on the marquetry and the real boat at the same time. Quite a difference in scale! This is a real fun blog.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Paul!! Love the burl you used for the hull. I know what you mean about all the spring yardwork. Seems like that is about all I have been able to get done lately


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Paul, 
The blocks are double purchase, I am very anxious on seeing how these are cut. With the proportion, looks that the ropes will be a hairline thick. Awesome and extra accurate cutting. 
Thanks for sharing the technique.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


This is coming along quickly, I dont want it to end!!!! LOL Great work and so much fun to travel along and learn from you! Thx!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Patience, persistence, and precision. Three skills I envy in you! I'm enjoying your ride!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


Well Paul, I am going to have to go against the crowd on this one and say that the burl is not doing it for me on the hull. I think it is because I am familiar with the full size version and know that the hull is actually green! I know what you are going for, but to my eye it is too dark and I'm worried it will look even darker when surrounded by the water veneers and the finish is applied.

How bout taking a nice curly maple veneer and dyeing it green and seeing how that looks?

Otherwise, the cutting is outstanding, I love the small details and the sea foam is very realistic. The grain selection is very nice in the sails too…I can see them puffing up as they fill with wind.

By the way, are you using veneer pins to strengthen the packets?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More Pieces,... Hull and Sails*
> 
> *Not a lot* to say today. Just thought I'd bring you up to date on the progress. I've had lots of yard work this week and the shop time I do get is divided between Friendship's marquetry and her real world spring maintenance. She will be hitting the water for the season in a week or two.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying Mat, but the hull's got to be dark and the reflections are difficult to achieve. I'm certainly not sure I'm right, but it was my best guess. Time will tell.
I'm using an office stapler and it's working great with this thickness of packet.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Choosing and Preparing the Background*

*One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.

Almost any light veneer with some character will do for the sky and I had some mild birdseye maple that worked well. For the intervening land (Saltspring Island and Separation Point for locals) I wanted to use some myrtle burl that I had. It had dark and light areas to indicate depth of field as well as some grain lines that were close to simulating the terrain I wanted. I also had two in sequence…...but first I had to find some ocean.

The available choices were reduced by the both by the required size of the pieces and the fact that I wanted two sequence matched leaves to keep the images a perfect mirror. First I looked at some spaulted beech. It had some wonderful grain around the boat but was way too busy and could never work on this piece.










*Next I looked at* some Cherry from my first pizza box of veneer from Lee Valley. It works but seems to lack drama.










*Those were all* the choices that I had at home ….... but I have a friend. Elaine is not only a friend and neighbor (ten minutes) but a mentor and the owner of an impressive stock of veneer.










*After looking through* her stock and and discussing various options I came home with the oak shown below. It doesn't look much more dramatic than the cherry did but I think the coarser grain will look a little better once finish is applied.










*Next up was* to cut the myrtle burl along some of its natural grain lines, re-assemble it and mate it to the other background pieces. This will give an idea of how the final pieces will look.









*Finally the pattern* had to be accurately located on the assembled backgrounds and then separated at the joint between the oak and the myrtle. This is because the 26" height of the whole background wouldn't cut in my chevalet's 18" saw frame.
So Here's the packet to be cut tomorrow morning. It will have the final say about how well I cut the boat pieces.










*Much of this* is easier than it may look, just a process of following the steps and putting one foot ahead of the other. What really makes this one interesting is the mirror image thing. When paper re-enforcing on the good side, the good sides are not the same but opposite sides. When assembling packets The veneers go good side to good side, not all good sides up as usual and last but certainly not least, each background piece only fits its own background group. They are not interchangeable like all the other parts. I won't really breath easily until all the background cutting is done and assembled with the marquetry.

I'm done for tonight. Tomorrow will be an interesting day …. wish me luck.

Thanks for looking in,

Paul


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


Thats coming out nicely Paul, Can't wait to see whats next.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


Nice job Paul. I think you made the right choice with the oak, it looks like the boat is cutting right through the water. I look forward to the next post.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


Paul,
I like your choice of the sea. You showed the rough heavy weather and the calm weather… Your experience at sea counts very much. Impression of using the calm weather sea plus the visible mountain make it so realistic. The first time I see the effect of the grain patterns on the art. If the sails (boat) was leaning to starboard or port and some listing and pitching, then the first choice with curly grains is best suited but you have to take out the mountains because in reality, if there is a heavy weather, only clouds can be seen or sometimes no visibility at all. Thanks.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


A masterpiece in the making! It will be worth the wait to see the final stage to completion. 
Roman


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


You're a real artist at work. I'd have just used what I had lying around.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


Paul, I'm really getting the impression of a calm sea from that oak veneer. You are so fortunate to have Elaine and her stock of veneer nearby! Also I'm impressed that the contac paper has enough grip for you to transport the partial assembly to Elaine's shop. I'm sure you took precautions to ensure you didn't lose any pieces along the way, but still I would have been a bit worried.

Great progress, I'll be looking forward to see tomorrow's update.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul … I love what you've done in the piecing of Myrtle wood for the background landscape! Very effective!!
Thank you for such glowing comments, and I'm glad you were able to fine what you were looking for in my 'candy shop' of veneers! Your artistic eye knew at first glance that Oak would be perfect for your needs. I feel honoured having the advantage of seeing this beautiful project take shape in person. Not even finished, this is something to behold!!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


Great tutorial type of presentation. Thanks for sharing your methods so clearly.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


*Mat*, The whole secret to Contact paper, that I have just discovered is keeping it covered when you aren't actually placing something on it. Exposure to the air seems to dry it out and kill the tack.

*Elaine*, Thanks for noticing the way the myrtle burl worked out. I'm very happy with that bit. If you reverse this view, as will be done when this is glued up, the nearer headland looks a lot like Separation Point from my front yard.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


I like all your veneer choices for this picture Paul. It's coming together very nicely. I think that choosing veneers must be a large part of the fun and artistry of marquetry work. You are luck to have Elaine nearby with her readily available veneer stash and expertise. Your blog on this is excellent and it is nice to follow how you make your ongoing decisions as you work.

I have used that shelf covering quite often lately and I really like it because patterns can be easily glued to the dry side (I use glue stick) and the adhesive side holds very well, but is also very easy to remove from the workpieces and it leaves no residue.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


Paul,
You have a wonderful way of taking us through your analysis and the artistic and technical considerations to accomplish a goal and make it a learning lesson. How nice to have a marqueteer friend to collaborate with that also has a good supply of wood.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing Paul.
And yes to see you doing it, makes it look so easy…
What a wonderful view you have!
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Choosing and Preparing the Background*
> 
> *One of the * advantages of pre-assembling on clear shelf paper is that you can pick up the whole marquetry piece and place it over a variety of backgrounds to find the best look.
> 
> ...


When you have the talent and skill that you have, Paul, and a beautiful patio like that to meditate from, anything can be possible. I loved reading about some of the mental and artistic processes that went through your mind while working on this piece. I can't wait to see the finished piece of work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*

*The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.










*The cutting has begun* and it's looking OK so far.










*This one's for Mike* who remarked last time that he found it ironic that I was working on the marquetry and the actual boat at the same time. The photo shows the completed cut, still sitting in place, on top of one of Friendship's cabin sole boards that's in the shop for a coat of Cetol.










*Here's the lower* background all cut out.










*Time to check* that the top and bottom still fit before getting into cutting the top.










*In this closeup* of the top of the pattern you can see pairs of pencil lines cutting across some of the rigging lines. These are "bridges" that will stay in the piece to hold the separate pieces until final assembly of the infill marquetry.









*This is how they look* after cutting. The bridges can be removed after the background is glued to the assembly board on butcher's paper.










*The background is* joined into one piece. When working in thin sliced veneers of this size, particularly burls, it is always a relief when the pieces don't change shape and size on you as you go. These will be fine.
The piece is 11 inches wide and about 28 high. That's Friendship's entire cabin sole under it here.










*And finally* here is the complete background glued down to French kraft paper on the assembly board. Nothing left to do now but start assembling and see if all the pieces fit …. ........... 










*Enough for now*, next time assembly.

Thanks for dropping in.

Comment, ask questions and critique if you wish, and keep smiling.

Paul


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Paul, you are true to you LJ name on this one. I can't wait to see the finished product!!..............Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Doggone Paul. This was just getting interesting. I can't wait to see how those pieces are going to fit!! Oh well, I guess I will just have to wait until next time. I think it's incredible that you expect two totally unrelated cuts to match up perfectly just from the pattern. I don't doubt that it will if you don't, but I have to see it with my own eyes to actually believe it. Your cabin sole looks better made than my finest project to date (whatever that is).


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


your patience and passion are showing up here. This looks like very meticulous work.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


This looks like it's going to be a humdinger of a project. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Looking good Paul!! I am enjoying the posts.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


I agree with Mike. This does not seem possible.
Heck, I am proud when two miters line up.

Steve


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Your on a whole other level Paul. Really cool to see the steps you go through.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Whats the lining of your assembly box/tray?


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


You have much patience, and much skill.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the trip, I've been watching and learning, would love to try marquetry some day.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Super visit to your workshop Paul … however short it had to be!! 
I got to see this actual design, and a bit of trouble hampering the path.. But not to worry … Paul had everything well in hand!! 
It truly will be TWO beautiful … no! ... actually masterful AND beautiful works of art adorning his two cabinet doors !!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Jeremy*, Here my trays are lined with some fabric scraps that my wife had around. They have a little pile so you can easily slip tweezers under small pieces. In Az I have a thin 1/8" craft foam from Michael's. Both are colors that don't come up in veneers so the parts show up.

*Tom*, Nice try, you are no shabby marqueteur yourself. Hard to choose but I think I like "It takes two" the best.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Paul, your talent and creativity are incredibly amazing. This still doesn't say enough about you


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Very COOL work!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


As per your normal standard, this is excellent work Paul! I think Patrice would be very happy to see that his lesson on the use of bridges to hold the interior sections of background in place were well learned and are being applied.

If I recall correctly, this was one of the nuggets that we took away from stage 2.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


I agree, it is a pleasure to see your patience and your skills combined Paul.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Cutting and mounting the backgrounds.*
> 
> *The last segment *ended with the background pattern glued to the packet for the lower part of the picture. This is just about the same photo except that I have added some support in the middle of the packet to keep it tight. Very fine veneer nails are hard to come by so I've used staples from a desk stapler. They are not the ideal solution and often crumple somewhat but for a thin packet like this one they actually work very well.
> 
> ...


Smile enthusiasm is always present when I watch you work, love the work you enter, and when I think how wonderful these details will decorate your boat.
Your friend Dusan.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*

*Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.

*I got a little distracted* today. First thing this morning I got word that I could launch my boat (requires equipment) on Wednesday which means no marquetry for a couple of days …. or not.

I started looking at the parts that need a little attention (read "a coat of Cetol slapped on) and decided that the cockpit locker lids and the cabin doors really had to come off and get refinished in the shop. I got the locker lids cleaned up and a first coat on them and then started scraping the doors. I just love my new Gramercy hold-fasts.










*As I was cleaning* the doors up I couldn't stop thinking of the idea I had had a few weeks ago of doing an albatross on them. I've never liked the mahogany plywood panels in the doors. OK, how long can a simple albatross take? I've done the pattern before. Re-size, re-draw a bit, print and cut. How hard can that be?

*This is a Boulle style* packet for the albatross and the pau ferro and curly maple I've chosen for the ground.










*With the albatross* cut out and assembled, I taped another pattern to the ground and cut it.










*Here's a close* up of the bird after fitting it in the piece by piece cut ground.










*And here's where* I am at the end of the day. Tomorrow morning I will mount the marquetry with epoxy and when it's cured I'll re-cut the portlight with a router. I may even add a ring.
In this photo of course the whole thing is backwards as we are looking at the filled back (glue side) of the marquetry.










*I'm hoping to* keep the other project moving as I finish the annual maintenance but at this point the real boat comes first.

Thanks fore looking in.

Paul


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Great diversion.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Wow, looking great man!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


It's all good! And your boat will be a happier place.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Yep, sometimes other projects take precedence. Nice one. I like how the orientation of the Walnut on the left door mimicks the water so well. Not so impressed with the right one. I think the cathedral grain kills it. Although I'm no where near your level I hope you don't mind my input.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


well i get all happy inside thinking of you taking friendship out for the first time each year…get out the new cook gear, maybe you should do a trip up to alaska…there you go, i come up with the greatest ideas..lol…i mean come on paul you need a new adventure…well at least think about it…the maiden voyage of the albatross…


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


The Friendship was a beauty before but the Albatross will really make her fly.
I love your boat!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Very nice work, that would dress up any boat.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Always a good idea to add beauty wherever you can Paul … because you can!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*Rance* Forgive my confusion but do you mean left / right as in the photo or the reverse as it will be in real life (ie: the albatross will be on the left.)? Personally, I like the left one (in the photo) with the bird better. Not that crazy about the other one but it's just decoration on a door, not fine art. It's pau ferro (santos rosewood) not walnut.
Any input is fine with me, anytime my friend. BTW does this motif look at all familiar to you? 

*Griz*, yea right. You know how far it is from here to AK in a 21' boat? ;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Looks great like everything you do Paul. Quite an improvement over a plain panel and something that is probably pretty unique in a yacht. Now I'm trying to figure out where I can put a marquetry work in my Peugeot, lol.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Paul, this looks amazing! Sad well be losing you to the boating season…;-)


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Paul.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Very nice addition to a beautiful boat, I wish you a very wonderful boating season. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Interesting…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


I think that is the perfect spot for your work, on the boat I mean.
Lovely in every way.
It will be a pleasure to open those doors.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Paul,

As quickly as you work, soon you'll need to buy another boat, another house, another whatever to have room for all these marquetry masterpieces. We are enjoying this diversion, too!

L/W


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Look, .... a Shiny Thing !*
> 
> *Disclaimer:* I realize that I am digressing from the project today but not, I think you will agree, from the stated tilte of the series.
> 
> ...


Paul, In the last picture… I like the one under the drill better than the one under the sprits bottle.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Shading and Assembly*

*Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.

*First a word* about the process. The ground is glued down with hot hide glue and then more glue is applied to a small area at a time and the parts in that area are assembled. Working a few pieces at a time, the process goes on until it is complete. In the case of this particular piece, I won't be adding the rigging lines until after the marquetry is assembled to its final substrate. The lines are cut but will be re-cut with a knife to clean them up and straighten any spots where it may be needed.

*I got a little* carried away and got the whole hull done before I stopped to take a photo so the first one shows the boat itself mostly complete and the jib being fitted. This is where it tried to go sideways on me.










*I'm not going* to go into sand shading here in general as I have covered it before as have better marqueteurs than I. What I will go into is the learning experience I had on this assembly. In the photo above the shaded jib is in place at the bottom but about a half inch to the right at the top. That's caused by the drying and re-hydrating of the large piece of veneer. It looks bad but I've dealt with this before on "Little Cabinetree" and was half expecting it. The bottom line is that the piece was the right shape once and you just have to re-balance the moisture to return it to that shape. Sounds easy right?

*In the photo* below I have glued down the bottom and twisted the top into its proper place. Then with a little mist of water, a hair dryer and slight pressure from my hand I slowly brought it back to shape.










*In this one* the outer half of the main has been over-shaded (I'm going to replace it later) and has gotten really out of shape. With the same process in the next photos it is coaxed back into a fit.




























*The learning that* went on was about why the shading went so badly. I've done a fair amount of reasonably good sand shading but still I did a very poor job on these pieces. I believe that the problem was that I didn't have a large enough sand container with deep enough sand to shade these large pieces while maintaining adequate control over the process. I also think that 1/54" thick holly burns really quickly.

*Enough with my problems*. What you really wanted to see was if all these bits would fit inside those borders, right?

Well here they are.



















*I'm not all* that happy with the shading on either of them but they will do. The important thing is that I get to do a better job with the other two (below). I think they will be wall art and as such will have to be better.










Thanks for dropping by.

Paul


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Very nice progress, Paul!!..............Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Paul ,fantastic art.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Very Nice work sir!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Simply amazing to me how you can do this. Really nice Paul. Looking forward to your progress reports.


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Nice one Paul


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Did you notice Patrice…. Boat, mountains, ocean and (implied) trees.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Paul, I was thinking about this exact thing the other day..you are shooting for a 4/4 on the Patrick American Marquetry rating scale


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Sweet stuff Paul!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


You did it Paul! Looks marvelous. Everything fit perfect in the end. I can see how challenging the sand shading can be. I'm thinking here about the shrinkage issue and rehydrating. Quite a challenge, but you pulled it off. As for the shading problems, My marquetry book says that shading well inside the edges is best done by spooning the hot sand on rather than dipping. Have you tried that? I can't wait to see how this is going look all polished up. You did a great job on (your) face. It looks very lifelike and even though it is very small it adds a lot of character to the picture. Ok, I'm waiting for a wisecrack on this last sentence.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Implied trees are much better than fiberglass trees.

Boy, it is amazing how much stuff there is to worry about. I guess that is part of the fun.

Looking good Paul,
Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Someone already said it…........simply amazing


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


I find it hard to see how you can cut all of those itty bitty pieces and put them together like that to create such masterpieces… BOGGLES my mind just thinking about it… LOL

Great work as usual…

Thank you.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Mr. Paul, me being a new woodworker I have to say that you have to be one of my biggest inspirations on this site. Your knowledge and craftsmanship are truly astonishing. Fantastic read and amazing job!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Looking great Paul!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your progress Paul, I really enjoy seeing your process with all the ups and downs, now I know I'm not the only one who has problems LOL! Looks great and can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


I also have enjoyed watching your progress. Great work.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Paul … we are our own worst critics!! I saw the actual 'recovery' of the sand-shaded Holly and was really impressed by your ability to restore the veneer back within a fraction of its original state! Personally, I would have just trashed that one sail and recut to shade another.
Mike has a point about sand shading large areas by using the spoon method … it takes a much longer time to achieve the look you want, but it's definitely more controlled than exposing the shading area to full heat. 
In comparison between the two photos … I really do like the last photo in full sail. It looks very realistic! We don't always need to follow exactly what is seen in the original photo ... remember? Artistic license!!
I think you've captured pure beauty in motion Paul!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the kind words everyone.

I do hate to disappoint but the last one was done without the spoon and is more evenly shaded.

The spoon was what got me in all the trouble in the first one. The holly was not cooperative at all. I've used spoon shading with great results in the past but here I think a larger, deeper container with enough heat to produce an even heat gradient bottom to top is the only thing that would have worked with any amount of real control.

It's very hard (see the results) to evenly shade a wood that burns quickly by spooning sand onto it, especially if it is curling up. The real answer IMHO is thicker sawn veneer. .... maybe I'll win the lottery.

And yes, Elaine, I did get carried away trying to copy the shadow pattern in the photo.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


wow thats amazing! looks painted.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


What's that saying … " whatever floats your boat" ... certainly worked well for your method of sand shading, Paul !! And yes … It's too bad the veneer is getting so much thinner, making it more of a challenge to work with. But you seem to be handling that incredibly well too! Looking forward to viewing the finished cabinet door art!!


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed reading the process. I think they look good.


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Shading and Assembly*
> 
> *Sorry to keep* you in suspense Mike but I got a little busy with preparing the real Friendship for the water. I didn't completely abandon the project however. It just got fewer hours. The last photo I posted was of the background for the right door all set up on the assembly board ready for all those little pieces to get glued in.
> 
> ...


Paul this work of art belongs in a sailors art museum. Your choice of wood grain patterns for each element (sky, mountain, water, sail, etc. ). Is really well evaluated. I can see the clouds forming. The mountain range spotted with trees and very rugged also the sharp cut of the bank. The flow of the water is mild in the far background as it should be. While the water in the foreground is rolling with the boat as it cuts through the water creating rolling white water. The fill in the sails matches the velocity of the flag movement. I could just keep on going on Paul. Looks like your experimenting and creativity are paying off Paul. Thank you so much for sharing another wonderful piece of art. I and others enjoyed the journey into your creative art!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*

*This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.

*In the photo* below I have taken the two veneer layups and DS taped them in a couple of spots to some 1/4" MDF pieces exactly the same size. The MDF will allow me to clamp these veneer parts into the recesses in the doors. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see that there's a difference between the way the pieces are taped on. They should both be paper re-enforced side down (on the MDF), but somehow one seems to be paper side up.

*This means that* when all glued up the albatross will be in the left door as he should be, right side up as he should be, .... but wait, won't he be flying to the left? Wasn't he supposed to be flying to the right?










*How many of you* knew that If you heat (less than fully cured) epoxy, it will soften a little and allow you a chance for redemption? Hair dryer putty knife and a lot of care … but miracle of miracles, it came off with minor damage.










*Now the semi hard epoxy* has been removed from the door but remains on the veneer, deemed to fragile for the hard scraping the plywood took. This is the point where I should have chucked it and made a new one…... but of course that wouldn't make as good a story, would it?










*Here I am* starting to scrape the now correctly mounted marquetry. Notice the high spots? I guess the residue of bits of epoxy on the veneer prevented even pressure in the press. So the fun begins.










*The first thing* that happened was that the holly decided to splinter under the scraper as it got thinner. No problem, just cut a couple of new pieces.









*And then there were* the legs and that bit of background. OK we can do this. ..... (fool!)









*That went well.* (Except that the whole tail needed to be replaced as I had sanded through it in a couple of places.) Just a final clean up and … wait is the the background sanded through now?









*Fortunately I found* another piece of pau ferro that was close in color and grain, did a rubbing and 
got the pieces in. 









*This is what* I ended up with. I'm not happy with them but I'm very happy I got them on by launching time. I will make new panels and replace the whole center of both doors …. AT MY LEISURE. These will do as long as no one looks too closely.









*Here they are in situ.* The thing that comes to mind when I look at this is that the maple is too light in color. The new panels will have skies of cedar or a cedar like tone. That makes junking these a little easier to take. 









*But all that will have* to wait. Friendship's all rigged, the wind blows and all of a sudden a little shabby marquetry seems a very small problem indeed. Prepare to cast off !










Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


*Beautiful!*

... as usual…

Thank you very much…


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Been down that Flatulence brain storm road myself I think I would have left it and said it was ment to be that way. It came out good anyway


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Great recovery Paul, sometimes I will try to salvage a major mistake just to punish myself for making it in the first place. "I'll never do that again".......Ya right. Then its " I thought I'd have learned from the last time I did that". It just goes to prove were all human but at least your old enough to claim it as a "senior moment", I don't even have that excuse yet unless you can have those in your late 40's. The boat looks great!


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Paul I am with you…...
Time to go boating and chill…....


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Paul your senior moment so called seems to me to be so minor because if I had built a ship such as the Friendship waiting for me at the end of the dock. I would be dancing a jig and making a complete fool out of myself!!!!!!!!!! Its a beautiful piece of art in itself !!!!!!! The Friendship makes those other boats look like they came out of ( well you know seen one you seen them all). I don't know how to sail but I would be happy to just sit and admire the beautiful art!!! Sorry you had a senior moment Paul. It happens to us all!!!!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


A good sailor always returns to the sea.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Paul,

The test of a true craftsman: not that you don't make mistakes, but that you can correct them. It seems like a lot of work, but you made a good recovery!

L/W


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


All because you can. That's why we do some of the things we do. Thank you for having the humility to share your blunders. It reminds us that we are all human. Hope you have some happy sailing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that you ran into trouble with this project Paul, but at the same time it's very comforting to hear that others, even such a craftsman as yourself, sometimes screw up too. Regardless, the doors still look beautiful and I'm sure you will be getting many compliments on them from fellow yachtsmen when Friendship is tied up in port. Good sailing!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Way to go to recover. I knew you could do it if anybody!!...............Jim


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Way to go Paul!
That boat is looking good. Good for you.

Steve


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


How you recover is the best solution to brain farts. I have them all the time. Your boat, your work in general is classy work. You inspire and elevate the quality of the output of woodworkers around the world. Good sailing!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Nice recovery! Once again, persistence pays off.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,
Even with pva glue, heat will soften it. If it is small pieces, i use the microwave. Just this morning, I had reclaim ed glass from an iron framed window and i used blow torch to heat it. The only problem, silicon solidifies quickly so I have to scrape it while hot. For wood, i also do the same but using blow torch. I will try next time blow dryer much safer and will not burn the wood. Thanks fo the idea.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


well even though im not there, my heart is sailing on friendship…i can feel the wind and the smell of the salt air…im ready for a nice morning with a big hot mug…....so even though im not there paul, i am sorta…...what a beautiful boat..i could see you heading to sitka or ketchikan..lol…maybe persistence will pay of…or then again i probably dont have a chance huh…well motor out of the harbor and then set the sails…and away you go…...


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


I know that sinking feeling in the gut well when you realize that a blunder has occurred. It is usually accompanied by a few four letter words! Then after a couple of deep breaths you have to decide whether it is worth the effort to save or scrap and start again. This looks like a good save.

Friendship looks great on the water Paul…enjoy every moment you are aboard!

Mat


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


I think I would have been happy with him flying either direction! But you turned this into a learning experience.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Great recovery, and with the wind blowing, who has time to pay attention to marquetry, maybe when the 
wind stops. Thank you for sharing and have fun sailing.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


It's the other left, isn't it?? Your talent is not only in your artistry, but, also in your ability to fix a boo-boo. Need to call you Dr. Shipwright


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


'Friendship' looks just as beautiful in the water as out … just more to see of her up close when sitting proud and ready for launching!! She's a stunning beauty Paul, and I hope you're able to get in some quality time on the water this summer. 
As to 'brain farts' ... we're all entitled to a few of those, just to keep our heads from swelling! LOL!! Terrific save though … from my view it looks damned good!!
Will catch up with you early July … in the meantime don't forget where the 'candy store' is!!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Nicely explained tutorial for the rest of us to more fully appreciate some of the potential problems that marquetry can bring. Still makes me want to get started on building a chevalet.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Great save! That's the difference between a novice and a master crafstman (in my opinion): who can fix mistakes well! In the end no one would have known but you ;-)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Remember the Shiny Thing ? ... the saga of a senior moment*
> 
> *This is not* a pretty tale I tell today. I am calling it a "senior moment" but in fact I, being a little precocious, have been doing this sort of thing off and on since I was much younger. The term "Brain Fart" works better but I couldn't use that as a title.
> 
> ...


Paul, you are such a skilled craftsman and that boat is beautiful. However, anyone can make a mistake but not everyone can correct it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*

*Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.

*First of all* I cut a new albatross but in more subdued colors this time, maple and walnut instead of holly and grey.










*In for a penny*, in for a pound I guess. Why not put a couple of my favorite orcas on the insides? This time my sea color is mahogany which is the trim wood on the boat already. I used cedar for the skies, also already extensively used on the boat.










*Since I was going* to rout the panels out and replace them I thought I'd do a better finish on the ports. These are the inside and outside rings I made up on the lathe.










*I used my pin router* to cut accurate circles.










*Here they are installed*. I'll post better detail photos in a project post soon. I think you have to agree that the veneer choices better suit the application. The old ones below just seem to clash with the boat to me.


















*And finally*, here are the insides. They have the same field as the outsides but different marqutery.










*So with the distractions gone* there is movement on the original Friendship marquetry back in the shop. Remember? The actual subject of this blog. It seems like a long time ago, but I'm back to it at last, at least on days without whitecaps in the bay.










I'll catch you up on that one next time.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Nice! Such a sweet boat with all the personal detail. I love it..


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Paul, I've not been around much lately but I peek in from time to time. It is nice to watch your progress. The new doors look great btw. I couldn't recall what you were planning for the old doors, maybe you'll build them into a cabinet? Cheers.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Paul, you are true perfectionist and artist… It's GOT to be right… or not at all… LOL

You're doing GREAT!

Thank you for sharing your feelings and actions…

Yes, your boat is also spotless…

I see an apparent smoke-stack coming out the right side by the doors, looking forward…
With your doors open, I can't see if there is a stove there or not…
What does the inside look like? 
I know, you were showing the doors… I saw the killer whales… All very nice.

Thank you/


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Paul, I agree with your assessment, I find the veneer selections on this redo much more appropriate for Friendship, and I especially like the Orca's on the inside. Very cool.

The new hatch cover looks awfully good too!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


What an awesome sailboat and some beautiful woodwork. always a pleasure to see your newest work…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


*Here you go Joe*. It's a Dickinson Newport solid fuel (wood) heater. The photo was taken when I was installing it. (It was a retrofit) There is now a short riser board on the front of the stove shelf to better separate it from the upholstery, but it is a very small fire, easily controlled and very safe. Gives a great dry heat in cold weather too. I love it.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


The new marquetry absolutely solves the issue


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Amazing transformation Paul. The doors look absolutely wonderful with the boat now and the Orcas are beautiful too. It's great that you can combine your interests in sailing with your marquetry art.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Gal Dang It, that looks like a wonderful boat.
Lots of love in all the right places.

Enjoy,
Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Paul, you must have the finest detailed boat in the marina. Nice job. I know what you mean about looking at something you did and not being happy with it having to change it!!

I love that wood heater. it is so cool and just what you would need in the boat!!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Paul, that is amazing. Looking great! Anytime something turns out less that perfect for you feel free to send it my way ;-)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Great looking set of doors and porthole rings. Like that wood stove and the entire boat. Glad you were 
able to enjoy a day out with the Friendship and the wind. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


I liked the doors pretty well before but I have to admit, these 'fit' the scheme better. Love the Orcas!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


I like them all but it's your boat. Nice work.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for all the great photos so we can enjoy your boat without even getting out on the water. The upgrades really look fantastic.

L/W


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


looks great Paul!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Wonderful work Paul. Always nice to see the personal touches you add to your boat.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


*Paul, that is a cute-small heater!*

After a little searching,* I found this one... * Is this what you have?

I was surprised at how SMALL they really are!

*Questions: (if this is OK with you)*

1. The only ventilation required is the flue pipe?

2. How do you lite the wood to get it started to burn?

3. I don't think you would really stoke it for a big fire would you?

. . . . You get a lot out of a small piece of wood?

4. Can You Control the heat (other than size of wood)?

5. Most of the heat radiated from the flue pipe / guard?

6. Do you need a large qty of wood to keep it going?

I was wondering if something like this would work good in a garage (shop) or home fireplace opening… thoughts?

Sure looks slick… Just perfect for a boat…

Thank you very much…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


Yes Joe, that's the one.
1) You of course need a porthole or door open a little to replace the air that goes up the chimney to keep a decent draft going but the only ventilation actually installed is the flue pipe.
2) Just like any other …. a little paper and a bit of tiny cedar kindling.
3) You can get a real fire going if you want but you couldn't live in the boat. A small fire keeps it very cozy and the nearby surfaces don't get too hot. My wood is cut about 1-2" across and about 4" long. I toss in one or two at a time and they last, depending on the wood, about 20 minutes or so.
4) There are two draft controls on the stove and they work quite well.
5) I'd say most of the heat comes from the firebox itself but you're right, the pipe guard is meant also to be a radiator and it certainly does contribute.
6) I go through about a plastic dishpan ( my woodbox) full on a weekend but I really only burn it for an hour or so in the evening and again in the morning.

I think it would be too small for a space like that. The cabin of my boat is really quite a small volume of air. It doesn't have to work hard in there but I wouldn't think it would heat a garage.

Edit: 
Interesting thing. The add in the link you posted says it is "solid fuel" and goes on to list things you can burn in it …. but the picture is of the diesel burning model (a dirty sooty thing) Note the oil metering valve on the front at the bottom. Here's a link to Dickinson, the manufacturer.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Clearing up the Distractions /Back to the Project.*
> 
> *Well the wind was blowing* and I did go sailing but it was somewhat spoiled by having to look at those doors. Between the poor marquetry and the just plain wrong colors in my veneer choices I knew I couldn't live with them for long. So off I set to replace them.
> 
> ...


You've got one heck of a rig there Paul. Just beautiful


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*

*When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!






*After the assemblies* on butcher's paper the two door motifs were pressed and backed with some oak book matches. I've thrown in the photo of the original desk for comparison. You may notice that I re-did the sails with the particularly bad shading.



















*And here are* the backs.










*Next up was to* get the other two assembled. I chose to go with my favorite shape, the oval and surround it with some really nice redwood burl (courtesy of my good friend Elaine).










*The setup shown here* differs a bit from the one in the video a month back as in the mean time I made a wonderful tool that is a great helper in this work. It is lying on the lower right side of the board. I also acquired some pieces of thick acrylic to place over assembled areas. This is a trick from ASFM and it works a treat. It keeps the new pieces nice and flat and doesn't stick down.










*Here is the teaser* I dropped at the end of the saga of the cabin doors . It shows the almost fully assembled wall art version. As of today, both are at this point and they will be getting pressed soon.










*There's still a long* way to go here. I will be cutting in all the rigging by hand after the pieces are pressed onto substrates. I have no idea how well (or badly) that will go. Wish me luck.

Thanks for looking in.

Questions etc. always welcome.

Paul


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Paul you have done a wonderful work, thanks for the video.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


All of these pieces came out perfect and beautiful, as your work normally does, and at impressive speed. In fact, Paul you are fast enough to get a job assembling electronic gadgets in Indonesia! Seeing your mirror image marquetries on your desk made me wonder why the cloud was not also mirror imaged, although the lack of symmetry does make it more interesting.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


You are fast. good thing the glue was hot to keep up with you!! Nice job, Jim


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Really beautiful Paul. It's amazing what you can do with a little wood.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Beautiful panels, but man, you really need a Mac, that peecee under your desk is an eye whore.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Paul:
I like the way that the waves go through the side of the oval into the redwood burl.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Awesome work… Beautiful!

Thank you.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


truly amazing…i missed this blog series…and no time to read the details--YET…but cant wait to have time to go back and read all the details…just with photos an skimming text this is such an awesome project…I have seen your marquetry but this one makes me really want to try it…such art…so impressive…

MOVING BACK TO NAPA NEXT WEEK!!!! Will have space to build boats again!

Matt


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Beautiful Marquetry, Paul.

You are the fastest marquetry man in the world!!! lol


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Very nice Paul, I wish I could work that fast!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Amazing work Paul, BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Mike*, In router marquetry all the pieces are done one at a time so it took no extra work to upset the symmetry a little. I've been waiting years for someone to notice it. ........ Thanks!


----------



## Patricelejeune (Feb 21, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Is there any place left in your home with room for more marquetry?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Very little Patrice.


----------



## JeremyPringle (Aug 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


So cool.


----------



## spud72 (Oct 31, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


Thanks so very much for sharing your talent with us. Your work is magnificent.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Update on the Four Friendship Motifs plus a Video*
> 
> *When I left off* (over a month ago) to chase shiny things and re-do a couple of real boat issues, I had just finished assembling the two motifs for the desk doors on mounting boards. I had made a video to show part of the assembly but hoped to do a better job of it when I did the second set. It's not that I thought this one was so bad as that I wanted to show the colors coming together. As it happens I didn't get a better video so I'll show you this one. It's only real drawback is that in this particular assembly the re-enforcing paper is up so you don't see the colors of the pieces. That's because this is the mirror image door. At any rate you'll get an idea of how I do the assembly and ... how damn fast I am!
> 
> ...


thats incredible man. Great work!


----------

